# Boot camp graduation fishing



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

In a couple weeks I will be down that way for a boot camp graduation. I see on google maps the place we are staying in Port Royal is close to water and some kind of beach. I'm only hoping there might be a chance to get some fishing in. I know we are going to be very busy with the graduation but any chance to catch a fish while I'm there would be icing on the cake. Any suggestions. Regardless I'm really looking forward to my visit down that way. I have yet to visit that area.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

USMC boot camp graduation?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes, my stepson. We will be there April 25-27.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Congrats to your stepson, may he always have smooth seas and following winds. The poles you use for cat fishing will work fine for the surf or pier. Fish a bottom rig and fresh shrimp or fishbites both work well. As far as location Port Royal has inlets on both sides of the city, talk with some of the natives in the area they will point you in the right direction. I would get into more detail about fishing that area be it seems your time maybe limited with the graduation and all. Once more congrats..

Good luck to all and keep those hooks wet..


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

https://goo.gl/maps/SzxPob6AJ6q


This should be about a 45 minute drive from Parris Island. I have personally fished here and had decent luck on the piers. You will need a SC fishing license, Unless things have changed they are around 10 bucks for a 14 day out of state. As Rod said above, your cat-fishing rods and hi-low rigs are the way to go... paired with the freshest/local-est shrimp that you find (look for some roadside stands). Congratulations to your stepson, and from all of us thank you and Semper Fi.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I'm looking forward to my trip


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Jar Head Boot:

I'm one of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children myself and I was planning a trip to Edisto Island for Sat the 28th but I can change my plans and fish Hunting Island instead. 

This is a cool place. They filmed the Vietnam part of Forest Gump there. The place looks like Jurassic Park. 

State park it costs you $5 a head or $10/ car. 

I have caught some good fish off the south beach. 

I am planning on being there when they open at 6 am and get set up. Should be low tide at the middle of the day so fish the outgoing when the sun is coming up look for bait during low tide. 

The tide line changes a good 100 yards its a long flat beach. 

If you want some hard core USMC beach fishing stop by and say SFMF. 

You will know who it is with the gear I turn out on the beach.........2 13ft rods out long. 11ft med long 2-9's fishing short for bait.........Fire for effect is the idea right. Sort of like a claymore.

Hopefully you will see an old guy bowed up down the beach from the beach cart most likely with a John Deere hat on. 

Good luck wherever you end up. 

DAN


----------

